# When Do You Think The 721 Upgrade Will Come?



## Mandrax (Jan 1, 2003)

When do you think the 721 upgrade (Weather/3 Conflict Screen) will actually be sent down?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

By the end of next month.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

I really like the '31 September' and '31 November' options... they are probably pretty valid, along with '30 February'...


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

Why can't I choose "when hell freezes over?"


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I used the force and got Aug 31. But paraphrasing Yoda, things get cloud when the dark side is involved and I think Charlie has been seduced by the dark side....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

How about ..... "After I sell it to make room for my 921"?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Is everyone who is thinking "by August 31" forgetting that this is Labor Day weekend? DISH NEVER rolls out a software upgrade just before a Holiday weekend.


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

October 31 - just in time to advertise "new features" for Christmas to all those unsuspecting folks out there....


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

toad57 said:


> I really like the '31 September' and '31 November' options... they are probably pretty valid, along with '30 February'...


So, is that September 2031? Sounds about right.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

721 upgrade put on indefinite hold to work on high def receivers. sometime next year at latest report.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> 721 upgrade put on indefinite hold to work on high def receivers. sometime next year at latest report.


report from who? (or is it whom?)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry but its pretty reliable info. You know the old line if I told you I would have to kill you


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Charlie WAS right on the last Charlie Chat when he asked if it would be out by Christmas this year or next year, lol.


----------



## ScottE (Oct 7, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> 721 upgrade put on indefinite hold to work on high def receivers. sometime next year at latest report.


What a load of crap. They better remember who their loyal customers are if they plan on playing this game or it may come back to bite them on the ass.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

How many separate development teams does Dish have working concurrently?


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> 721 upgrade put on indefinite hold to work on high def receivers. sometime next year at latest report.


Then they must be planning another small upgrade to accomodate the release of the superdish. Or is the 721 already "superdish ready"?


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

Just goes to show what a piece of crap the 721 really is. They can't even put out bug fixes it's so friggin unstable.

I so wish there was a 3rd Sat company out there  This 721 is an Albatross from hell.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Inaba said:


> Just goes to show what a piece of crap the 721 really is. They can't even put out bug fixes it's so friggin unstable.
> 
> I so wish there was a 3rd Sat company out there  This 721 is an Albatross from hell.


Most people are satisfied with their 721. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=17008&page=1&pp=30&highlight=poll+721
It is a fine box with a few bugs.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> 721 upgrade put on indefinite hold to work on high def receivers. sometime next year at latest report.


Hey Bob...

puff, puff, pass... you must be on dope  . I have a hard time believing that. You need to legitimize your source before many people will believe your statement...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Neil, 

I AGREE with you (imagine that!)

I just spoke with the 721 team yeasterday and as I posted at the other site yesterday the 721 upgrade WILL be out before the end of this month, no ifs and or butts, in fact it needs to be out by the end of the month.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Very likely (and I'm speculating here based on information I have about another receiver), the 721 software has been held up because Dish is getting the Superdish code into this release of the software. Hence it needing to be done by the end of this month.


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

> Most people are satisfied with their 721.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.p...hlight=poll+721
> It is a fine box with a few bugs.


Do we really need to rehash this, Bob?

The 721 is not a fine box, period. Compare it to ANY other PVR, Bob, and it's not a fine box. I guess, in your view, if you're comparing it to a DVHS or something, it's a "Fine Box." But since it is (was?) the Flagship product of Dish, I compare it to the Flagship product of Tivo and DTV. It sucks eggs compared to those. End of story.

That poll you site is anything but scientific, and if you bothered to read the whole thread, you'd realize that a lot of people feel the same way.

I have no desire to go over the same ground again, however. You think the 721 is great, I'm happy for you. I've had experience with other products, and I *know* the 721 is crap, deal with it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Remember folks, sometimes its easier to add to your ignore list than to steer someone to an objective debate......

I'm with you BigBob. I like my 721, but will be upgrading to a 921 within the next 45 days. Inaba do you even HAVE a 721? And if you do, why haven't you bailed and gone to D* if they are so painful?

-(smacks MYSELF in head..... I'm not even taking my OWN advice)


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

ditto Bob,
I have a 721 - my biggest complaint should be fixed if/when this upgrade gets released ("Instant Weather").


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

> I'm with you BigBob. I like my 721, but will be upgrading to a 921 within the next 45 days. Inaba do you even HAVE a 721? And if you do, why haven't you bailed and gone to D* if they are so painful?


Of course I have a 721. Why on earth would I be yakking about it if I didn't have one? Unlike certain people I won't mention, I don't usually talk about things I have no first hand knowledge about, and the few things I do talk about that I have no first hand knowledge about, I make it plainly clear with a disclaimer before I speak.

Check out the other thread where I explain why I won't go to D*... in fact, check out EVERY OTHER THREAD on this subject I've posted on about why I'm with E*. If you'd bother to read before you reply, you wouldn't have to have posted a thing in your message, as it's already been answered before. But I guess it's easier to flame me than to do the legwork, eh?

I know... I hate having my poor decisions dragged through the mud repeatedly as well, but suck it up and drive on. The 721 is a poor (the poorest) choice for anyone to purchase in strictly in terms of DVR's, other factors aside. From a software standpoint, the 721 is crap warmed over with a side of toast. Hardware wise, I'm going to assume it's pretty good, from the limited hacks out there... but without the ability to hack the machine much, and the total joke of application software that ships with the 721, who can tell. The RMA rate for 721's is startlingly high... How anyone can say the 721 is a "good box" is beyond me... hardware AND software problems, OH MY!!


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Inaba said:


> How anyone can say the 721 is a "good box" is beyond me


Simple, it does everything I ask it to do. It does all that I want it to do. I have had very few problems with it. I have no complaints. Seems that the majority of owners agree with me.


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

> Simple, it does everything I ask it to do. It does all that I want it to do. I have had very few problems with it. I have no complaints. Seems that the majority of owners agree with me.


Well, it's simple for me, too. It does about 1/3 of the things I want it to do (and other PVRs do). It crashes regularly. Timers mis-fire/reboot the box. Conflict resolution is non-existant. Time padding is a chore. The guide is all screwed up visually with no way to fix it aside from reformatting my box and losing all my recorded shows.

In short, the 721 is a hunk of crap. And judging by the number of posts complaining about similar and additional issues, I'd say a large chunk of the 721 population agrees with me. I'm glad you are one of the lucky few who has the rare combination of a perfectly stable box AND you don't have expectations of your equipment to be on par with the rest of the industry... and in your case, it sounds like the 721 is right up your alley. But for the rest of us who have expectations for an expensive piece of hardware like the 721 that it ship stable and with features found on every other product in it's genre, it's a hunk of junk.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think Dish could release a software update for the SuperDish without the other features that they were beta testing, but in this case it will be out before the end of the month if nothing happens.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I think in the future, and I hope the near future they will be able to resolve the little bugs and problems with the 721 with software updates

. I really wish we could add the name based software and add the showcase type menu in the interactive channel for all the movie channels.This is a very helpful thing with a stand alone tivo. You can look through the premium channel movies and record off the ones you want. This is very useful feature and saves a lot of time looking up what you want to watch. This one feature could easily be added to the interactive channel. They already have Showtime in the menu so it couldn't be that much of a stretch to do the same for the rest of the premium movie channels. 

If only Charlie would add these two features the 721 would be a very good dvr. Still priced a little high , but then again if you buy a stand alone tivo and lifetime subscription it comes out about the same. No I don't need suggestions from my dvr, very annoying. 

I have never understood why they don't add ota tuners for these dvrs so we could record ota channels as well as the satellite. This would help in areas where Dish doesn't have locals yet. It would also be the way around hdtv locals too. Except in white areas and they would have to have distant hdtv locals . This would make the dvr just as good as a Tivo with out the suggestions of course. Unless there is some kind of copyright to these features , I see no reason why they can't do this on all future receivers: sd and hd.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It would also be the way around hdtv locals too. Except in white areas and they would have to have distant hdtv locals . This would make the dvr just as good as a Tivo with out the suggestions of course. Unless there is some kind of copyright to these features , I see no reason why they can't do this on all future receivers: sd and hd.


I'm not sure, but I think I remember somewhere that the 921 will record OTA signals. At least, I think it was supposed to. Have to wait 'till it is released to see for sure.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The 921 will record OTA HD signals. I don't know about Standard Definition signals.....


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry will NOT record analog signals


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

shame, if it could record OTA standard & CATV analog it would be about as perfect as you can get. I know a few people who subscribe to both cable and satellite. No one makes a box for them.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

With Es plan for 100% LIL carriage I guess it really doesnt matter


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I was talking about the 721 and the 508s etc . These dvrs should have ota tuners for analog tv stations so you could record them as well, like Tivo does. For cities where there is no local into locals this would be great. I guess I just wished that they would combine Tivo with the Dish dvr and come out with a DishTivo dvr. Take the best of both services and cut out the degraded picture with Tivo and the damn suggestions and you would have a great little dvr. 

Yes I know that the 921 will do digital ota signals but no analog signals.


----------



## ScottE (Oct 7, 2002)

Inaba said:


> Do we really need to rehash this, Bob?
> 
> The 721 is not a fine box, period. Compare it to ANY other PVR, Bob, and it's not a fine box. I guess, in your view, if you're comparing it to a DVHS or something, it's a "Fine Box." But since it is (was?) the Flagship product of Dish, I compare it to the Flagship product of Tivo and DTV. It sucks eggs compared to those. End of story.
> 
> ...


Your crazy inaba, ever see the speed on the DirectTV receiver with integrated Tivo? Its more painful then being drug through a salt mine littered with broken glass.


----------

